# All Star Votes Jan. 11th Return



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*WESTERN CONFERENCE BALLOTING RESULTS:*

* Guards:* Kobe Bryant (LAL) 1,536,556; Tracy McGrady (Hou) 1,331,511; Allen Iverson (Den) 1,300,248*; Steve Nash (Pho) 992,885; Manu Ginobili (SA) 376,185; Tony Parker (SA) 350,257; Chris Paul (NOK) 316,142; *Jason Terry (Dal) 306,123*; Ray Allen (Sea) 267,253; *Jerry Stackhouse (Dal) 252,254.*

* Forwards:* Kevin Garnett (Minn) 1,068,168; Tim Duncan (SA) 1,025,812; *Dirk Nowitzki (Dal) 884,160*; Carmelo Anthony (Den) 870,465; Shane Battier (Hou) 640,238; Shawn Marion (Pho) 332,106; Lamar Odom (LAL) 311,845; *Josh Howard (Dal) 288,539*; Carlos Boozer (Utah) 251,889; Pau Gasol (Mem) 237,828.

* Centers:* Yao Ming (Hou) 1,775,413; Amaré Stoudemire (Pho) 727,298; *Erick Dampier (Dal) 283,103*; Mehmet Okur (Utah) 232,174; Marcus Camby (Den) 201,177; Francisco Elson (SA) 171,180; Brad Miller (Sac) 109,715; Chris Kaman (LAC) 107,065; Tyson Chandler (NOK) 98,541; Chris Mihm (LAL) 97,636.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know why people are so deadset on Howard making it as a forward in the West. Dirk, KG, Duncan, Melo, Boozer, all deserve it more than him. 

And does Damp have a chance of making it as the third center?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How can the best team in the NBA only have one All Star representative on it? Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't know why people are so deadset on Howard making it as a forward in the West. Dirk, KG, Duncan, Melo, Boozer, all deserve it more than him.
> 
> And does Damp have a chance of making it as the third center?


The coaches select only one center but three forwards. I think Josh will make it, you named the five no-brainers, so the last spot is left for him. Since Amare will probably make it to Vegas, I'm sure the coaches won't give Marion the nod over Josh.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> How can the best team in the NBA only have one All Star representative on it? Just doesn't seem right.


Duncan is usually the only Spur.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If Marion makes it over Josh, I'll be mad. That would mean the Suns have 3 all-stars, which means Nash shouldn't get MVP because he has 2 other all-stars playing with him. Which equals Dirk winning MVP because he is the only all-star on the best team in the league. lmao


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> If Marion makes it over Josh, I'll be mad. That would mean the Suns have 3 all-stars, which means Nash shouldn't get MVP because he has 2 other all-stars playing with him. Which equals Dirk winning MVP because he is the only all-star on the best team in the league. lmao


Seriously... good observation.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nash doesn't deserve MVP anyway. The fact that there's a valid possibility of Future's scenario occuring just reinforces that. He's got 3 all-star caliber players with him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Duncan is usually the only Spur.


Ginobili has been his sidekick two years ago and Parker was it in Houston.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

West All-star Team
PG- Kobe Bryant
SG- Tracy McGrady
SF- Kevin Garnett
PF- Tim Duncan
C- Yao Ming
Bench- Allen Iverson
Bench- Dirk Nowitzki
Bench- Steve Nash
Bench- Carmelo Anthony
Bench- Amare Stoudamire
Bench- Carlos Boozer
Bench- *Josh Howard*

I really dont see how Howard is not picked. Marion, Ginobili, and Battier do not deserve it more than him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> Ginobili has been his sidekick two years ago and Parker was it in Houston.


That's only two years out of about 5-6 they've been a top 3 team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> The coaches select only one center but three forwards. I think Josh will make it, you named the five no-brainers, so the last spot is left for him. Since Amare will probably make it to Vegas, I'm sure the coaches won't give Marion the nod over Josh.


My fault ... then they had to put Duncan as a center or Josh a guard, but who knows.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> If Marion makes it over Josh, I'll be mad. That would mean the Suns have 3 all-stars, which means Nash shouldn't get MVP because he has 2 other all-stars playing with him. Which equals Dirk winning MVP because he is the only all-star on the best team in the league. lmao


didnt that already happen last year? didnt he win back to back MVP's(Most Valuable Placemat) each for total oppisite reasons?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know that Yao would be healthy enough to play, but Damp still wouldn't be the backup center. Coaches would probably stick in Camby.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dampier looks like he is going to make it!!! Yao was declared not playing the all-star game

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44206/20070113/coach_yao_wont_play_in_all_star_game/


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

melo4life said:


> Dampier looks like he is going to make it!!! Yao was declared not playing the all-star game
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44206/20070113/coach_yao_wont_play_in_all_star_game/


Dampier doesn't deserve to be in Vegas although he is enjoying a good season. I'll take Camby over him any day, but I hope that the coaches put Duncan at center, so Josh has better chances to make it to the All-Star team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Has Camby ever been an All-Star? It's really incredible if he hasn't, IMO he's MUCH better than Ben Wallace.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Has Camby ever been an All-Star? It's really incredible if he hasn't, IMO he's MUCH better than Ben Wallace.


Unfortunately never and this might actually be his last chance.


----------

